# perlino or palomino?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Palomino.

A perlino (or cremello, or smokey cream) will ALWAYS have pink skin. Your horse has black skin. That makes her palomino.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think you mean cremello since that is the double dilute version of palomino. Perlino is on a bay base and that mane would be darker. But in either case I don't think this horse I'd double dilute because the skin around the nose is not pink and the eyes are not the blue usually seen on them.

This horse may be palomino but I really suspect its going grey. Were any of the parents Grey?


----------



## lh4e (Aug 24, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> Palomino.
> 
> A perlino (or cremello, or smokey cream) will ALWAYS have pink skin. Your horse has black skin. That makes her palomino.


ok thanks 



Cat said:


> I think you mean cremello since that is the double dilute version of palomino. Perlino is on a bay base and that mane would be darker. But in either case I don't think this horse I'd double dilute because the skin around the nose is not pink and the eyes are not the blue usually seen on them.
> 
> This horse may be palomino but I really suspect its going grey. Were any of the parents Grey?



ok 
am... i did noticed that she turend a bit grey
ill ask her old owner about her parent's


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Palomino
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think she's greying. We had a Pali exactly that shade, and he had a lot of "grey" on his face when he was in his summer coat. It was just his dark skin showing through the shorter cream hairs. He was 12, so there was NO chance of him greying out, although an insane number of people thought he was grey in the winter because he went white. He was definitely palomino because on darkening feeds, in summer, he went apricot with copious sooty marks.

We currently have a buckskin that for the past year or so has been roughly that shade of cream, just with the black points that make her bucky and not pali. She's also got the same "greyish" areas on her face, in her summer coat, but can't be greying because her sire was buckskin and her dam was black. I honestly think it's just the dark skin showing through.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I've also seen a palomino going grey look just like this one as well. Knew it was grey for sure because the dam was homozygous for grey and the horse had been much more golden when it was a yearling. I think this is one of those color stages that we just won't know until there is parental color verification - neither parent is grey then this horse obviously isn't.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Palomino. 

A double cream dilute (cremello, perlino, and smoky black) will always have pink skin and blue eyes.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think grey in this case. As a 4 year old, I would expect the coat to have darkened a bit. Greys tend to go darker before they start to lighten. This is a good case:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Palomino.
> 
> A double cream dilute (cremello, perlino, and smoky black) will always have pink skin and blue eyes.


I believe a smokey cream is the black verison of the double dilutes smokey black carries one copy right?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Chiila there is no way that is the same horse....why would the horse get darker and grow a black mane?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Mango - that is for sure the same horse. That shows just how much grey can change a coat to look like something it wasn't/isn't.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It got darker because it's going grey. It is more usual for a greying horse to go darker before going lighter, than to just go lighter. This is what makes it so hard to tell what base colour a grey started as, since it doesn't just add white hairs.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The thing with grey's is each one is different and they all go at different rates and different ways. Apache went through the dark stage of grey when he was two and it was very short lived on him - by the time he was four his mane was pure white and his face was light grey with just a hint of rose. Now that he is 7 he has flea bites looking like they are showing up on his face though the rest of his body is not done going white.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree with Chillaa on greying. My horse was born dark, she was born a grulla. She is now 3 and is greying, but she's got dark splotches that are darker than the rest of her, and I could almost swear her mane and tail got darker near the bases. Also the dark splotches she's got are darker than what she was before


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> I believe a smokey cream is the black verison of the double dilutes smokey black carries one copy right?


^^ Yep


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Palomino. I see no grey on the horse tho.


----------

